# Need holster suggestions



## Comanche180 (Mar 11, 2013)

My new sig 1911 GSR will arrives tomorrow:smt082
Now I need a holster for it. I want to be able carry it when I want so I am looking for Ideas


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There has already been lots of discussion on this subject. Use the _search_ function, and ask for "holster."

Also, click on: http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-accessories/26251-holster-links.html


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

If you are looking for custom leather check Tucker Gun Leather | Premium Leather Gun Holsters there is also ElPaso saddelry, Lobo gun leather however most any custom leather maker will have a wait time I think right now Tucker is saying 4 months. I have their HF2 and they are definately worth the wait.


----------

